# Best full bodied smooth cigars



## amazon2008 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello
What are your full bodied smooth cigars that you are fond of...
Thanks


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

amazon2008 said:


> Hello
> What are your full bodied smooth cigars that you are fond of...
> Thanks


I believe that most would agree that the Padron 46 fits that bill.
There are a lot of good Full/Smooth cigars.
I would put the My Father Le Bijou on that list.
Just .02


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Man O War Ruination
Coronado by La Flor


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Padron 80th Anni Maduro
My Father Bijou
Ashton VSG
Tatuaje Black Tubo
Oliva V Maduro
Rocky Patel Decade

...


----------



## domer (Oct 2, 2009)

Dread said:


> Coronado by La Flor





Rubix^3 said:


> Padron 80th Anni Maduro
> My Father Bijou
> Ashton VSG
> Tatuaje Black Tubo


+1 on these. Would include the Tat Miami too actually. Can't Agree with the Man O' War Ruination suggestion though, it's a great smoke but I don't find it all that smooth.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Tatuaje Miamis, Padron 1964s, Oliva Serie V Maduros


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Rubix^3 said:


> Padron 80th Anni Maduro
> My Father Bijou
> Ashton VSG
> Tatuaje Black Tubo
> ...


that would be my list as well


----------



## Mixmaster15 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rubix^3 said:


> Padron 80th Anni Maduro
> My Father Bijou
> Ashton VSG
> Tatuaje Black Tubo
> ...


I wholeheartily agree with this.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ashton VSG
My Father Le Bijou

These are 2 great ones


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I believe that most would agree that the Padron 46 fits that bill.
> There are a lot of good Full/Smooth cigars.
> I would put the My Father Le Bijou on that list.
> Just .02


Are the Padron 46's out already? Or was that 26's or 64's....I'm a bit confused, still new.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My Typo.....That is what I get for multi-tasking
Padron 64 Maddy
and Serie 26.
Start with the 64 Maddy,,,,less $$$$
They say the 26 is a little stronger,,,,I would say it has a little 
more meet.

I think they also make the 45 for "Famous",,,but is not the same as the 64


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

And also try the My Father Le Bijou...
The Petit Robusto Smoke great and isn't a lot of $$$$

Would also put the New San Christobal Del Sol in the mix..........
Belicoso smokes great and again doesn't break the bank....

Good luck


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Fuente Work Of Art Maduro.

I describe it as full bodied because of the richness of the smoke, it's not overbearing like a JdN or something although that is a tasty cigar as well. Try one.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I just had a Indian Taback cameroon legend corona and it was loooaded with flavor but smooth till the end.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

LFD Double Ligero 600. Just smoked one in the natural wrapper and was surprised at how smoothly the extra kick was delivered. Sure, there's some spice up front, but it fades into a really nice sweet smoke. I think I'm becoming a La Flor Whore!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

i would def put Diesel on that list...very full bodied and for me very smoooth. Just a touch of nice pepper at the light and then a really smooth, mildly spicy, really tasty smoke till the nub!!!
I also think DPG Cuban Classic is very smooth, yet full bodied...
NUB Maduro
DPG Blue
did I mention Diesel!!!???LOL
5 Vegas Miami, Triple AAA, A Series

thats alI got for now..


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

Gurkha G3. That is all.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Rocky Patel Decade was full and smooth as Baileys on the rocks. I also put the Torano Exodus 1959 in the full yet smooth group.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> Rocky Patel Decade was full and smooth as Baileys on the rocks. I also put the Torano Exodus 1959 in the full yet smooth group.


+1,,,,it should be on the list


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Habana Leon
Nestor Miranda (Oscuro wrapper)

IMO, Habana Leon is probably the most flavorful blend Pepin has created but remains balanced and complex. I find the Nestor Miranda SS Oscuro line has lots of flavor and strength but is still smooth and refined.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Nestor SS is a beautiful cigar. I can only get one size from the local B&M and it is the larger size that is available. I love that smoke and it could be considered smooth but it is one of the few cigars that I have smoked lately that left me woozy. Not in an offensive way at all because it left me desiring another one. My brother in law loves full bodied cigars and he left it half finished, not because it was a bad smoke, he left it because it kicked his arse.

I have a few resting in the humi because I want to prove to myself that it was good as the first time. When it warms up outside I will be taking it for another ride and I look forward to it.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

LFD Chisel
LFD Double Press
Punch Uppercut
Cain Maduro
My Father
Oliva V Figurado
JdN Antonio
Winston Churchill by Davidoff
CAO Italia Artistry Of Champions Perfecto


----------



## usmcxlv (Apr 14, 2012)

Aston VSG, Padron, Cain F, Oliva V, Man O' War, Cu-Avana Punisher, Shorty Edition, CAO LX2 Robusto, and Symphony 20, all evoke a salivary response.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Camacho Triple Maduro- very full flavored but retains an amazing smoothness to it throughout the entire profile. Liga Privada No.9- Again, a ton of flavor, but is not overwhelming or harsh in any way.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

^^^ the liga privada No.9 is extremely smooth cigar...


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Ashton ESV and Drew Estate's Undercrown. Smoooooth and velvety fullness, no?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Kindanutz said:


> ^^^ the liga privada No.9 is extremely smooth cigar...


This ........


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Liga No.9


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Camacho triple maduro-- people have mixed feelings on these but I really enjoy them
JdN Antano- nutty goodness
DPG Blue Label with rest
Man O' War Ruination with 6 months rest.
Brick House 
Torano Exodus 1959 50 year are great (Copper colored double-band)


----------



## tbgreen89 (Mar 15, 2012)

I smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail last night for the first time.. It was good! Full bodied and smooth!


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

abhoe said:


> Liga No.9


...Second this notion!!


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

tpharkman said:


> Rocky Patel Decade was full and smooth as Baileys on the rocks.


+1 on the RPD. Brickhouse, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Miami Padilla Limitada Oscuro Perfecto.

Definitely learned my lesson the hard way with the Ruination. Patience has never been one of my stong suits. The second one was much smoother than the first. I need a few more under my belt before I give it a strong endorsement.

I tell you, one that is sneaking up on me is the Emilio AF2. I just can't seem to find them around here. The first two were really good. ONLY have one left. Starting to panic.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Padron 64 (45 mad) is really smooth. I've also heard great things about the Unholy Cocktail but never tried it.


----------

